# Best Dive Watch Under 1000



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I just made a deal with my better half. Instead of buying and selling all the watches that I do. I am going to get one watch 1000 or under to last me until we finish renovating our house and sell it. 

So what is your opinion on which watch I should get? It can be 1000 or under used or new. I don't mind buying used by any means. It can be a micro brand as well. It just has to be a dive watch because I love the look and having a directional bezel is key for me. I use it everyday for work. 

Can't wait to see what you guys come up with.....


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/suggestion-sub-$1000-dive-watch-880509.html


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

I would look at *H2O Orca *(banner above), *SAS *(watch upper right corner of web page), *Ocean7 **LM-1* case hardened steel, *Helson *Sharkdiver, *Boschett *Harpoon, *Benarus *Meg 500. I am a bit biased toward the Harpoon because during the design stage, I suggested that Keith Boschett use a harpoon style seconds hand. You will not go wrong with any of these watches. 










kamonjj said:


> Well I just made a deal with my better half. Instead of buying and selling all the watches that I do. I am going to get one watch 1000 or under to last me until we finish renovating our house and sell it.
> 
> So what is your opinion on which watch I should get? It can be 1000 or under used or new. I don't mind buying used by any means. It can be a micro brand as well. It just has to be a dive watch because I love the look and having a directional bezel is key for me. I use it everyday for work.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you guys come up with.....


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

That H2O Orca is awesome. Thats just way to big for my wrist. I only have a 6.5 in wrist.


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

Stainless Halios Tropik could be just the ticket


----------



## jrippens (Jan 15, 2010)

With my 6.5 inch wrists and a grand, this is what i'd do. I'd either get a brand spankin' new MKII Nassau non-date on bracelet, OR a Seiko Tuna SBBN015.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

What about this one


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Right now I'm leaning toward CW trident COSC or Oris Aquis (i'd like this one in blue w/ceramic bezel and date).


----------



## 1R0NH31D3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Are you selling your seamaster quartz on the shark mesh? I would just keep that, I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm bias but you can get this Killer Tuna SBBN017 and still have enough cash left over to buy a Isofrane and SS bracelet.









Sent by Telegraph via Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

Check out the Davosa Argonautic Ceramic if youre a fan of ceramic bezels!

Here's my picks based on the CWard and Oris. I've had hands on experience with the Longines, but not the zixen. Longines build quality is incredible for the price. It is a full fledged diver but is also easily dressed up. The zixen, on the other hand, is probably one of the best divers you can buy, especially given its price. Both pieces have excellent resale value, also.

Longines HydroConquest, can be found new online for less than 1k *BORROWED PICTURE









Zixen Trimix, not too overkill, excellent for diving, excellent in general. *BORROWED PICTURE


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

1R0NH31D3 said:


> Are you selling your seamaster quartz on the shark mesh? I would just keep that, I think it's pretty cool.


Both of those seamasters have been sold. Selling the shark mesh right now though. Check it out if you are in the market for an awesome shark mesh.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

SMP_DON said:


> I'm bias but you can get this Killer Tuna SBBN017 and still have enough cash left over to buy a Isofrane and SS bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 1179374
> 
> ...


Are you selling it?


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> Are you selling it?


Sorry not selling my Tuna. 
It's a keeper.

Sent by Telegraph via Tapatalk


----------



## Swoopage (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 for a Tuna. You would have the stock rubber and enough for a watchadoo/super engineer.


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

Get a SAS. They are amazing watches. They are 44mm but they wear small. I just bought their "Sea Legend" and I love it.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Yen is low, Seiko SBDC007 great way to go.


----------



## starx (Jul 23, 2012)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> I would look at *H2O Orca *(banner above), *SAS *(watch upper right corner of web page), *Ocean7 **LM-1* case hardened steel, *Helson *Sharkdiver, *Boschett *Harpoon, *Benarus *Meg 500. I am a bit biased toward the Harpoon because during the design stage, I suggested that Keith Boschett use a harpoon style seconds hand. You will not go wrong with any of these watches.


Yes, the Harpoon is a great watch! Lotsa other good suggestions here as well, but as a Harpoon owner: if you dig the style than this is one helluva watch for the money!


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Try one of these badboys $599 on Helson's website loads of colours and size options!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I say go for the Tuna, it's in stock for well under a grand at Chino. A unique and robust watch that will last forever. Having owned several of the watches recommended, Stowa Prodiver, Oris Aquis, SAS, Boschett, the Tuna is in my opinion the superior choice. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Try one of these badboys $599 on Helson's website loads of colours and size options!


I actually have one of these in bound at the moment but was thinking it might be a catch and release due to this deal I made with her. I'm excited to wear it until I figure out what I'm gonna do.


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

kamonjj said:


> Right now I'm leaning toward CW trident COSC or Oris Aquis (i'd like this one in blue w/ceramic bezel and date).


Both of your initial choices are great. I am down to two watches now, and they are the black CW Trident (non-COSC version) and a gray Oris Aquis. I love them both. Dress up when needed and casual when needed.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

kamonjj said:


> I actually have one of these in bound at the moment but was thinking it might be a catch and release due to this deal I made with her. I'm excited to wear it until I figure out what I'm gonna do.


i dont think you will release it once you have it, you will probably want another to go with it i know i do.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Glad to hear you have found two that work well for you Greg, less than a year and another C-60 

I enjoy both of mine.



GregBe said:


> Both of your initial choices are great. I am down to two watches now, and they are the black CW Trident (non-COSC version) and a gray Oris Aquis. I love them both. Dress up when needed and casual when needed.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I got an email from Chris at CW and he said a blue COSC is coming in spring/summer next year. I wish it was available now. This would be an easy choice. 

Does anyone know is the oris aquis is COSC certified?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

Under a grand I love the Dievas Vortex. German made Fricker titanium case and ETA movement. At 44mm it's a bit large but the ti case makes it easy to wear. It has long lugs so it's not for the small wrist crowd.









*not my pic


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

My vote goes to:










Pictures do NOT do this justice.


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

lexvil said:


> Glad to hear you have found two that work well for you Greg, less than a year and another C-60
> 
> I enjoy both of mine.


Hey Lex&#8230;I know. I am back with the C60 and really happy with it. When I first owned it, I was on my upswing of flipping. I started a couple of years ago with an Orient Ray, and kept upgrading too many times to count. When I got to owning the Trident, I didn't fully realize how nice it was and flipped it, for what I thought was higher quality watches. Last month, I came back to it, since there are so many things I love about it (including some things that others don't like about it). One thing you often read about the C60, which I can attest to, is that it is much nicer on your wrist, than most pictures. It really is a high quality diver.

Kamonjj&#8230;I am 99% sure the Aquis is not COSC certified, but I will give you my $.02 on the subject. Lexvil is an avid diver, so he might have a different perspective. You pay more for a watch that has been certified but many non cosc watches run just as accurately. The CW Trident is the perfect example. You are paying $365 more for that certification. Is it more accurate&#8230;maybe, but my C60 is pretty darn accurate. Is it more reliable/water resistant/durable&#8230;I don't think it is. My other hobby/obsession is Home Theater. Same thing with speakers/receivers that are THX certified. There are plenty of other manufacturers that don't pay to get their equipment THX certified, and in turn you get an equally solid product at a cheaper price.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

Under a grand I love the Dievas Vortex. German made Fricker titanium case and ETA movement. At 44mm it's a bit large but the ti case makes it easy to wear. It has long lugs so it's not for the small wrist crowd.









*not my pic


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

GregBe said:


> Hey Lex&#8230;I know. I am back with the C60 and really happy with it. When I first owned it, I was on my upswing of flipping. I started a couple of years ago with an Orient Ray, and kept upgrading too many times to count. When I got to owning the Trident, I didn't fully realize how nice it was and flipped it, for what I thought was higher quality watches. Last month, I came back to it, since there are so many things I love about it (including some things that others don't like about it). One thing you often read about the C60, which I can attest to, is that it is much nicer on your wrist, than most pictures. It really is a high quality diver.
> 
> Kamonjj&#8230;I am 99% sure the Aquis is not COSC certified, but I will give you my $.02 on the subject. Lexvil is an avid diver, so he might have a different perspective. You pay more for a watch that has been certified but many non cosc watches run just as accurately. The CW Trident is the perfect example. You are paying $365 more for that certification. Is it more accurate&#8230;maybe, but my C60 is pretty darn accurate. Is it more reliable/water resistant/durable&#8230;I don't think it is. My other hobby/obsession is Home Theater. Same thing with speakers/receivers that are THX certified. There are plenty of other manufacturers that don't pay to get their equipment THX certified, and in turn you get an equally solid product at a cheaper price.


Well in the case of the c60. If your watch starts running out of COSC spec within 5 years you could send it back under warranty to have it regulated or repaired if something is wrong. That's why I like them. They guarantee the movement for 5 years and no one does that these days.


----------



## I ll drive that tanker (Aug 6, 2013)

nam6869usmc said:


>


This used under $1000 right? I have not seen these for under that recently and have been hunting. Very Nice to say the least.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes, I am biased. But, I say Tsunami. You can get a non-frog version here on the sales board for about $650 if you just keep your eyes peeled. Seiko 6r15 movt that can easily be serviced in the future and exceptional build quality at the price point.


----------



## Crue4 (Mar 9, 2006)

Stowa Pro Diver is my favorite at this price point


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

The more I shop around the more I want an Orca H20. Anyone know of someone with small wrists that has one? Seems like it could be overwhelming.


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

I ll drive that tanker said:


> This used under $1000 right? I have not seen these for under that recently and have been hunting. Very Nice to say the least.


TopSpecsUS...... Gsar $780 _____ Bracelet $157 = $937


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

nam6869usmc said:


> TopSpecsUS...... Gsar $780 _____ Bracelet $157 = $937


I love marathon stuff. I've had 3 in the past year. I have one on my wrist right now that I'm shipping to canada today. They are amazing watches but I'm just in the mood for something different for the long haul.

That Davosa Argonautic Lumis is looking like a very good contender. -Ceramic bezel, and tritium vials and under 1000 ......


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I have found the C-60 to be a perfectly suited dive watch, looks great for daily wear







and performs perfectly in the water
Warm







or cold










GregBe said:


> Hey Lex&#8230;I know. I am back with the C60 and really happy with it. When I first owned it, I was on my upswing of flipping. I started a couple of years ago with an Orient Ray, and kept upgrading too many times to count. When I got to owning the Trident, I didn't fully realize how nice it was and flipped it, for what I thought was higher quality watches. Last month, I came back to it, since there are so many things I love about it (including some things that others don't like about it). One thing you often read about the C60, which I can attest to, is that it is much nicer on your wrist, than most pictures. It really is a high quality diver.
> 
> Kamonjj&#8230;I am 99% sure the Aquis is not COSC certified, but I will give you my $.02 on the subject. Lexvil is an avid diver, so he might have a different perspective. You pay more for a watch that has been certified but many non cosc watches run just as accurately. The CW Trident is the perfect example. You are paying $365 more for that certification. Is it more accurate&#8230;maybe, but my C60 is pretty darn accurate. Is it more reliable/water resistant/durable&#8230;I don't think it is. My other hobby/obsession is Home Theater. Same thing with speakers/receivers that are THX certified. There are plenty of other manufacturers that don't pay to get their equipment THX certified, and in turn you get an equally solid product at a cheaper price.


----------



## neurocyclist (Jul 17, 2013)

I have this in orange, it gets my vote as well! If not VSA, I'd go with one of the less dressy versions of the Oris Aquis. I tend to like dive watches that don't look too dressy, so I'd go with SS or PVD bezel over ceramic, rubber or NATO strap over SS. Just my $0.02!



A MattR of Time said:


> My vote goes to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)

kamonjj said:


> The more I shop around the more I want an Orca H20. Anyone know of someone with small wrists that has one? Seems like it could be overwhelming.


I have 6.5" wrists, I had an Orca, just sold it. The watch head itself is not that big, actually looked a little smaller than I got from the pics. The way the lugs are designed, the bracelet wraps nicely around the wrist so it's not a problem for us small-wristed folk. I did, however, have 2 issues with the watch (bracelet, actually):

1. The end link of the bracelet, the one that goes into the clasp, is designed in such a way that the micro adjustment can't be used. There are 3 holes in the clasp, but the end link only fits into the outer hole. With small wrists, precise fit is critical and I really needed the ability to use the other 2 adjustment holes - the bracelet was either too loose or too tight, I couldn't get it to fit comfortably without the ability to use the micro adjustment. The owner of H2O Watches said that it was an oversight with his supplier, he does have the correct end link available, so you should make sure you get it if you order an Orca.
2. As mentioned above, the watch head was actually smaller than I expected so in my opinion, the giant, 24mm, non-tapering bracelet overwhelmed the watch head. Don't get me wrong, the bracelet is well-designed and looks fantastic, it's just too much for the size of the watch head (again, IMHO). Note that I had the polished version, so that may have made the bracelet more prominent that it would be if it were brushed.

Feel free to PM me if you want to discuss this further.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Klesk thanks for the info on the orca. I don't think that I was to risk spending that much on a watch that I feel will be too big. I had a few other divers that were smaller than the orca that I ended up thinking they were too big. I think the orca is an amazing piece though. 

I am on the hunt for a tuna or possibly a tsunami. I like the idea of both of them. I wish I could have both but that won't be an option. 

I will probably be selling the shark master that is coming in the mail today in case anyone wants to snatch one up. Ill be selling it for a good price since that's what I got it for.


----------



## Aradan (Apr 27, 2013)

Mido OceanStar. Enough said.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

vokotin said:


> Yen is low, Seiko SBDC007 great way to go.


Yes.


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Under $1000, I am pretty sure it is made by Seiko and it is either a Tuna or Sumo depending on your preferences.

Stolen pics:


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

kamonjj said:


> Klesk thanks for the info on the orca. I don't think that I was to risk spending that much on a watch that I feel will be too big. I had a few other divers that were smaller than the orca that I ended up thinking they were too big. I think the orca is an amazing piece though.
> 
> I am on the hunt for a tuna or possibly a tsunami. I like the idea of both of them. I wish I could have both but that won't be an option.
> 
> I will probably be selling the shark master that is coming in the mail today in case anyone wants to snatch one up. Ill be selling it for a good price since that's what I got it for.


which colour of shark diver did you get? iv'e got blue already but think i'll get the white (although i'm willing to bet you end up keeping the shark diver as its such a great watch)


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> which colour of shark diver did you get? iv'e got blue already but think i'll get the white (although i'm willing to bet you end up keeping the shark diver as its such a great watch)


I got the blue. I'm going to wear it until I figure out which route I'm going to take. It's a great looking watch but I don't think that I'm going to be keeping it at this point. However I am saying that with only about 2 hours of wear time so far.

I would definitely love the MKII Nassau but it has no date or that would have been an easy choice. That just looks stunning. One of the best homages I have seen that I actually like. The Kingston is wayyyy outside of my range.


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

For finish and overall quality a Tuna is hard to beat. It's a wear and forget watch. I bought mine new last year and would not consider parting with it.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Yea I definitely like the tuna I do. I don't like how they sell for new prices when they are used when you are trying to find a deal. It's good though that I know I would get my money back because they are so popular and have great resale value. 

The more I think about it the more I don't know which to choose. I love the tuna because it's a quality watch that will require basically no maintenance. I like other micros because they are quality, unique pieces but getting one that runs very close to COSC seems very hit or miss and an auto movement obviously requires more maintenance and are prone to issues.


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

I suppose it depends what your intentions are. I bought my Tuna as a keeper so value has no meaning to it. A lot seem to buy and sell as part of a hobby so obviously this changes things. 
With regard to hit and miss on the cosc thing, it really isn't that important. Both my Sub' and Doxa run within spec' but if they didn't it wouldn't bother me. Again it's choice and requirement, some like to have their watches run within spec' but does it really make a difference to the end user? Of course not.
i've had my Submariner serviced twice in 27 years. Pressure tested yearly though. My JLC military which is now 50+ years old has never been serviced and runs perfectly. The mechanical Seiko's I have are the same. A decent mechanical watch only has issues if it's not right in the first instance so again I wouldn't worry about it.
My wife's Reverso stopped working last year, 15 years after we bought it new. It went back to JLC and was serviced including a mainspring that had corroded and broken (probably not the best watch to do dishes with!). I expect it will be another 15 before it needs anything doing. There really is nothing to fear with mechanical watches.
regards j


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

How about Jenny Caribbean 300m reissue


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I think I decided that I am going to go with the MKII Nassau. I like it the most out of all the watches I've come across around the 1k mark.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Didnt get an MKII. Ended up with a Raven Vintage that I am going to sell, and a Dagaz Tsunami Classic. Which I am a huge fan of. Very comfortable and accurate. Wish I had gotten one much sooner. If anyone wants a Raven with date. Let me know. I got it brand new from Raven just over a week ago. Am wiling to ship right away.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Congrats on your new addition(s). Just a comment that this thread haggled with... I am a big fan of the CW 60 COSC spec watch for many reasons, style, quality and customer service not to mention for $1K you get a lot of watch. On another note, Seiko Shogun! This watch is a sleeper. Just my two cents.


----------



## thecrab (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey guys!
Need a little help chosing between:
-Mido Ocean star
-Certina DS action
-or posibly longines hydroconquest mid size

Thanks for the help.
Btw dont suggest the Aquis. Have it..


----------



## thecrab (Apr 14, 2016)

Also any suggestions you might have are appreciated(no CW).


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

thecrab said:


> Also any suggestions you might have are appreciated(no CW).


Squale 1521?


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

thecrab said:


> Hey guys!
> Need a little help chosing between:
> -Mido Ocean star
> -Certina DS action
> ...


Longines, mido, certina in that order

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Several awesome options available. Omega seamaster quartz all day in the 36mm and if you search you can get a 41mm for right near there. Also, an Aqua Terra quartz 36mm. Just about any really awesome vintage Seiko diver: 6105-8009, 7549 300m tuna, 6306/6309.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

This









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Several awesome options available. Omega seamaster quartz all day in the 36mm and if you search you can get a 41mm for right near there. Also, an Aqua Terra quartz 36mm. Just about any really awesome vintage Seiko diver: 6105-8009, 7549 300m tuna, 6306/6309.


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

Tuna is my vote. Very unique and high quality watch for the money.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

kamonjj said:


> Well I just made a deal with my better half. Instead of buying and selling all the watches that I do. I am going to get one watch 1000 or under to last me until we finish renovating our house and sell it.
> 
> So what is your opinion on which watch I should get? It can be 1000 or under used or new. I don't mind buying used by any means. It can be a micro brand as well. It just has to be a dive watch because I love the look and having a directional bezel is key for me. I use it everyday for work.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you guys come up with.....


If you're planning to sell it then I suggest you go 2nd hand so you don't lose too much.

Anyway, I've dabbled into quite a few watches at that range:

1. Seiko Shogun
2. Halios Laguna
3. Halios Tropik Bronze
4. Squale blue 1521
5. Certina DS Action Diver
6. Seiko Turtle
7. Seiko SKX
8. Steinhart Ocean 1
9. Tag Exclusive 2000
10. Omega Seamaster 36mm Quartz
11. Seiko SRP637 baby tuna

Among those, I could repurchase the Shogun, Certina, and maybe a 42mm Squale. Great watches that retain value well.

However, if you could find one, a full size Omega Seamaster either in quartz or auto would be awesome. You might not even want to sell it.

Haven't tried a Longines Hydro but I'm interested in that too. It's cheap, good brand, and looks a bit dressy.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

Christopher Ward Trident Pro 600, about $830 USD.


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

Baric said:


> Christopher Ward Trident Pro 600, about $830 USD.


the new logo is just a huge bummer


----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

janusspiritius said:


> the new logo is just a huge bummer


I was negative at first, but after a few days I started to like it. It's clean and the placement is a bit unusual but it balances out the date window at 3. And to be frank unless you're looking, it's not intrusive at all. I've overall been very happy with mine (the 300m quartz version). I have the Trident Day Date COSC model on order, hopefully that won't be two much longer.


----------

